# Fresh Fried Cobia



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Its what's for supper;


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Yummmmmm. I need to hurry up and catch one


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

loooks goood!!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I would love to catch one this year.. it will be my first one ever. Looks great fried


----------

